# My first 2 ozs



## dirkclod (Mar 31, 2014)

All from A/P and mixed fingers. 
 Thanks to this forum, Stevie Spevak's dvd and Lazersteive's dvd !!


----------



## Digitaria (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## Pantherlikher (Mar 31, 2014)

Nice...
So...ya selling? or holding?

B.S.


----------



## dirkclod (Mar 31, 2014)

Yes I paid dearly to get these but that's ok and me holding ! I want 16 of these or that's my goal anyway !!


----------



## dirkclod (Apr 8, 2014)

Yea !! 8)


----------

